# Dog Chews



## jar546 (Jun 9, 2016)

This looks like a good product:


----------



## chris kennedy (Jun 9, 2016)

You kept your shirt on, well done!


----------



## Keystone (Jun 9, 2016)

Nicely done!!!


----------



## north star (Jun 9, 2016)

*@ ~ @ ~ @ ~ @*

Nice looking dogs !   

*@ ~ @ ~ @ ~ @*


----------



## ICE (Jun 9, 2016)

The models that you work with don't wear a lot of clothing.


----------



## steveray (Jun 10, 2016)

ICE said:


> The models that you work with don't wear a lot of clothing.



But a lot of hair...


----------

